# Chickens aren't laying! Ahh!



## GoatLady129

Hi, here's a little bit of back story: My husband and I have a small homestead and have owned chickens now for about 2 years. We started off with 5 and have bought some/hatched some and grown our flock to almost 70. We have many different breeds in the mix and currently we have 4 different "flocks" (different ages and different breeds are separated to keep the big ones from picking on the small ones and to keep breeding pure if we decide to hatch more of a certain breed). 

About a year ago we moved to a new house and the chickens stopped laying reliably like before, due to the stress of a new environment I'm assuming then to compound the issue we had a major problem with predators. We have learned ways to outsmart them with secure caging and we have not had issues since then. The hens that were laying before began laying regularly again. We hatched out about 40-50 from our original flock and some of those are now laying age, but aren't laying yet.

When our regular layers stopped laying and the first round of chickens we hatched became of age but didn't lay, we discovered we had a problem with chicken lice. We treated them and their coops for the lice and de-wormed them all at the same time about a month ago. (we de-worm once a year and give a mixture of garlic powder/grit/DE/oyster shell free choice all the time and we feed them a mixture 50/50 of scratch grain and layer crumble). We also give ACV in their water and they have dust baths available at all times. During the lice treatment and de-worming we gave them all probiotics for 4 days, which I do once a month. They all look fantastic. Their vents are clean, combs and waddles are bright, eyes clear, no sneezing or discharge and their poop looks great (as great as it can look anyway :lol.

So, in short, we have about 30 or more hens that should be laying close to every day and we get an average of 1 egg a day. I'm wanting to rip out my hair.:crazy: I know it will take time for them to calm down and recover from the infestation, but when is enough enough? And could there be any other reasons they would not be laying? I've had people tell me they can get too much sun or the rooster could be too aggressive and stressing them, so we've added more shade and removed the rooster...nothing is working. I'm perplexed! Any ideas??? How long is too long to just wait for them to lay eggs? I've heard up to 6 weeks after a stressful event we should see eggs and if we don't, then what? 1 egg a day out of 30 hens that should lay makes me crazy.:help: I always thought chickens were low maintenance, but that's not at all the case with ours!

Thank you, fellow chicken keepers!


----------



## kccjer

Can you get a "chicken block"? That's all I know it's called. I can't find it on the orscheln's site to give you a link. It should be with the chicken feed at your feed store and it's like a protein block for chickens. I need to be getting one too. I don't know exactly what is in it, but our chickens will pick up laying about 5x sooner after a moult when we use it. And they will lay more than they were before. We only use one about 2x a year. That's my only suggestion for you. I'll be following tho to see what anyone else says....


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Ours have also recently slowed down on the laying. We have 19 hens (no rooster) and went from 15-18 a day to 8-10 so certainly not as bad as what you are going through. About half of mine are going through a moult. I do have some extra older eggs that I have hard boiled and chopped up for them. They love the extra protein and it seems to help.

Good luck and sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Ranger1

Do you have a light in the chicken house? Chickens need 14 hours of light a day to lay-especially during the winter.


----------



## GoatLady129

Thank you both! I will try the block. At this point I'll try anything to get them laying again! I miss my fresh eggs so much!


----------



## GoatLady129

I don't have a light. I could try that too, I suppose. I live in Florida and I know people near me who don't have a single problem or a light that get buckets of eggs from their hens...I'm starting to think I have a curse. :lol:


----------



## GoatieGranny

Could they be laying somewhere besides their nest boxes? I would try the light, for sure. They have to have 14 hours of light a day. We keep a light on a timer, and they lay straight through the winter.


----------



## Naunnie

What breed and ages are the hens not laying? Do they seem to eat more of the scratch than the layer pellets?


----------



## lovinglife

Mine have almost stopped as well, but they do this every year when they molt. They will have there vacation for a couple months then start again in the spring. New chickens that are just starting should lay all winter, but expect them to take a break next fall.


----------



## Karen

How long has it been since the treatment? 

And definitely add the light - this is important, even in Florida! Have you supplemented their calcium? Whereabouts in Florida are you?


----------



## kccjer

We don't have a light on ours and they will definitely slow down during the winter but it doesn't stop altogether. With 30 chickens, we'll still get at least a dozen a day. The light will help make sure you get more eggs all the time, but they still shouldn't slow down to 1 egg per 30 hens and certainly not this early in the season....


----------



## Ranger1

GoatLady129 said:


> I don't have a light. I could try that too, I suppose. I live in Florida and I know people near me who don't have a single problem or a light that get buckets of eggs from their hens...I'm starting to think I have a curse. :lol:


Same here. But then we put a light in and are keeping up with them. 

kccjer, ours always drop down to zero without a light...... Maybe the breed and climate?


----------



## kccjer

I dunno. I'm in Kansas so it gets cold and dark here....way more so than Florida. We have a mixed flock. Only ones that totally quit are the auracanas and they suck at laying when it's winter. Lol


----------



## Karen

The reason I asked where in Florida you are, is I co-hos a Chicken Show on the radio, and the host is Florida-based. so for all I know he could be near you, and had been raising, breeding, and dealing with chickens for many, many years!

Just for fun http://CountryJoesChickenShow.com


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Factors that I have encountered which affect laying:
-age of hen: pullets hatched in April or May will start laying well in October, and continue through winter. They will not do that so much in their second autumn.
-breed of chicken: some "dual purpose" hens I had would sit around doing nothing but get fat, and wouldn't lay more than a couple of eggs, no matter what I did. Other dual purpose hens have been fine; variations exist among individuals within a breed.
-feed: a neighbour had bought organic scratch because it looked so darned healthy, and another fed the chickens table leftovers. They both wondered why they weren't getting eggs--just gorgeous, contented chickens. Layer feed is formulated for optimal egg production...if it isn't layer feed, production won't be optimal, is how I explain it to myself.
-Light. I'm further north than you, and also in sun-blocking mountains, so I give supplemental, full-spectrum light for 15 hours a day in the dark months.

As to how long to wait...my fat, non-productive Chanteclers were two, by the time I'd tinkered with everything, and everyone was laying but them. If I'd known that nothing would improve their production, I would not have been so generous with "a little more time".


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure you don't have snakes taking all your eggs?


----------



## Frosty

I have quite a few hens and they are all between two and three years old.. They went thro a molt recently and I didn't think they were ever going to start laying again. I increased their protein intake and have set a light up in their coops so they get more daylight so to speak and they are laying real well now. A move messes them up cleaning their coops mess them up some but once they settle they do good. Do you have layer boxes for them sometimes that makes a difference. I live in the cold of New Hampshire and mine usually lay all winter.


----------



## nannysrus

Following- I have never had chickens that didn't lay every day or every other day unless they have gone broody.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## GoatLady129

GoatieGranny said:


> Could they be laying somewhere besides their nest boxes? I would try the light, for sure. They have to have 14 hours of light a day. We keep a light on a timer, and they lay straight through the winter.


The coop and the run are enclosed, so they couldn't be laying anywhere else. I never realized just how important the light situation is. Thanks!


----------



## GoatLady129

I live on the East Central coast of Florida. Lots of sunshine, very little cold in the Winter. We have a mixed flock and we also have two pure flocks (Faverolles-which never laid well at all, and Brahmas which we've only had about 2-3 months, came into our lives during an infestation and now that they are lice-free they are now heavily molting--poor things haven't had a fair chance to lay yet). The mixed flock originals we had laying pretty well and hatching from were Rhode Island Red (the only rooster), Wyandotte, Leghorn, Red Star, and Ameraucana. From them we hatched a ton of eggs and now have 1st generation that are of laying age but not laying yet. We also have two younger generations from the originals that are due to be laying in the next couple of months. 

The only breed that we have been able to count on reliably through everything is the Leghorn. Tride and true. We are down to two Leghorn/Rhode Island crosses and right now out of the 30, they are the only two laying...not every day, but still laying. Their mother was a star layer. She laid faithfully every single day no matter what was going on. She was a predator casualty. 

I treated all the chickens about a month ago and they get free choice oyster shell at all times. Snakes are not likely since I check on them so often I feel like I would have caught one in the act at least once! I'm going out to buy the protein blocks today and wait to add light until around the Winter solstice to give them a chance to finish molting. (my Brahmas especially are heavily molting right now!) Thank you all so much for the advice! I will continue to follow up with progress and any other ideas are more than welcomed!


----------



## GoatLady129

Naunnie said:


> What breed and ages are the hens not laying? Do they seem to eat more of the scratch than the layer pellets?


The original flock (older hens) range in age from 1-3 years, while the ones we've hatched that should be laying but aren't are around 8-9 months old at this point. They eat all of their food every day. There isn't a trace left 20 minutes after feeding time. Thinking that maybe I wasn't feeding enough, at one point to up the amount of feed slowly and found the point at which they leave some until the next feed and backed off. This is the amount I give now regularly. I'm hoping these protein blocks give them an extra kick. I feed 50/50...should I decrease the scratch and increase the layer crumble too in addition to adding the block? I should mention that they all get free range time weekly except for the youngest because we have a large hawk population and they are still too small not to be readily carried off.


----------



## kccjer

It's called Flock Block! Finally remembered! I just can't see the light being an issue where you are....I just really can't...but it could. I really think it's a matter of they got super stressed and they just aren't picking back up. Part of that has to do with time of year. Winter is naturally a time when chickens in the wild won't lay (for pretty obvious reasons). That means that production just naturally slows down unless you have some way to force them to continue full production. They got stressed right at a natural time for their bodies to start slowing egg production. That will mean that it takes longer for them to get going again. 

Do you milk goats? If so....give them some goats milk. If you make cheese....give them all the whey off the cheese. Do you add any vitamins or anything into the water? That might help too. I use to get a packet of stuff that I just added to the water....don't know if they even still have that. I have a homemade vinegar, hot pepper, garlic....and something else maybe....that I give chickens only (not good for ducks, etc...something about acidosis?) that helps too. Mix it up and let is set or heat the vinegar and then add the stuff so it steeps good. Add a couple tbsp into their water. Suppose to help with lots of stuff. Since we have ducks and geese in with our chickens, I really can't use it.

And, yes, I would suggest increasing the egg layer crumbles too....


----------



## GoatLady129

I do have goats, but none are in milk at the moment. All due to kid in the coming months, so good to know about the milk. I put probiotics in their water and will pick up some vitamin packets when I get the blocks. I already add home made ACV to their water and also have a couple of ducklings in with my Faverolles so I will keep that in mind too! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Naunnie

I think increasing their protein may help. I would feed just the layer pellets/crumbles to ensure the protein level is 16-20%. The scratch maybe upsetting the balance. The FlockBlocks won't hurt either. You might want to cost compare a game bird feed. They usually have a higher protein.

Are their combs constantly red? If not they aren't mature enough to lay yet. Do they squat if you try to pick them up?


----------



## nannysrus

I would back off the scratch grains and offer only layer pellets and then a small amount of scratch grains separate.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## lovinglife

Don't forget molt, all chickens molt, every year and it does affect laying. After all, everything needs a vacation once in awhile.


----------



## GoatLady129

Naunnie said:


> I think increasing their protein may help. I would feed just the layer pellets/crumbles to ensure the protein level is 16-20%. The scratch maybe upsetting the balance. The FlockBlocks won't hurt either. You might want to cost compare a game bird feed. They usually have a higher protein.
> 
> Are their combs constantly red? If not they aren't mature enough to lay yet. Do they squat if you try to pick them up?


Their combs are red. I really have never seen one of my mixed flock hens squat when I try to pick her up. They tend to run. Even my 3 year old Wyandotte. Then again I try not to handle them a lot unless I'm checking them over. Come to think of it, I've never seen them squat for the rooster either. He usually has to catch them and force them down. He must be pretty aggressive. I always thought this was normal behavior, but 3 days ago I removed him just because someone mentioned to me that he might be a factor.


----------



## GoatLady129

So, I think we've got it figured out now and it was indeed the lack of protein in their diet. I didn't realize, but they were only getting around 11%. They devoured a flock block in 2 days! Flock blocks are pretty expensive, especially if they disappear that fast, so I've found a recipe to make them myself. I've already seen a slight increase in egg production and my Faverolles who have always been poor layers, and prone to sickness, and never look just quite right have begun molting and growing in feathers where the male had gotten nippy with them (also a sign of low protein-duh!). I wouldn't be surprised if the infestation of lice becoming so fierce had something to do with lowered immune response from lack of protein. So, I'm hoping that once they all molt and are on the diet they should be that they will lay like gangbusters without needing a light. I'm soooo ready for an influx of eggs, but I've got to get my girls back in shape first! Thanks all, couldn't have done it without ya!!!


----------



## kccjer

Yay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice going...I think you're on the right track  Good thinking Carmen! Flock block is great


----------



## kccjer

I always forget about it until we have problems. Lol buy one....and it helps. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gives them something to do in winter too


----------



## kccjer

Can you still get "whey blocks"? We use to use those all the time too. I haven't seen any. I wonder if the flock block has replaced tho because of the hype whey protein gets for weight loss/muscle building? I googled and all I found were some old threads in other forums where they were saying chickens are lactose intolerant???? I feed mine milk and milk products all the time...


----------



## GoatLady129

I'm not sure about whey blocks, but we buy raw, grassfed cow milk from a local farm and when that milk goes a bit too sour for us I make a wet mash for the chickens. They devour it. I've made my own flock blocks and they are still devouring them the same day I feed it...at this point do they really need all of that or am I making them fat and possibly unhealthy? I've cut back to one block (appropriate size for the particular # of birds in the cage so it doesn't sit around too long--although it never has the chance) per every 5 days or so. They are on 100% layer crumble now and eat it completely by morning too... most of them are all still molting heavily and I am still only to an average of 2 eggs a day- up from that pesky 1.


----------



## kccjer

I would keep it out there for the whole of the moult. It will just help them nutrition wise. While they are moulting, you aren't going to get many eggs. So I guess it's pretty much up to you.


----------



## GoatLady129

The problem is that I'm having to make a flock block more than twice a week...that seems really extreme from what I've read. I can make them for $4.50 each so it isn't breaking the bank anymore at $13 a pop, but I guess I'll just keep it up until they seem to have their fill. Maybe they are just THAT deficient..who knows. lol


----------



## kccjer

I don't know. I do think when they are moulting their protein needs are higher. But they could get along without it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many chickens? What size block?


----------



## GoatLady129

Ok. Thanks Carmen.  I'm just going to keep it up I suppose. 

Stephanie, I have 30 hens that should be laying, but they are in separate "flocks." I bought the standard sized block from the local farm supply (the 10" x 10" solid cube-style), split it up between them, and they killed it in 2 days and still ate their normal daily ration of crumble...they seem to do the same with the home made version if I let them. I'm thinking maybe I should just let them go to town on it. I did try to increase ration of crumble but they have leftovers the next morning. I think they're spoiled, molting, and I'm way over-thinking this. lol


----------



## kccjer

Not sure I really did much here. LOL Keep us updated as to how they are doing. BTW....how do you make your own blocks?


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not buy a higher protein feed during molt? I was told to feed at least a 20% protein during molt.


----------



## GoatLady129

It's ok. I'm not sure I've done much myself either. I guess we'll see in the spring/summer. lol I used this recipe and substituted honey from our bees instead of molasses and crushed eggshells instead of oyster shell to cut the cost a bit. 

http://www.onehundreddollarsamonth.com/diy-homemade-flock-blocks-for-chickens/


----------



## GoatLady129

Great idea. Thanks Karen.


----------



## Naunnie

The "gamebird" feed is a higher protein. I feed both the Purina and Nutrena. Nutrena has a product called "Feather Fixer" ya might look into. I have never used it, but my feed store highly recommends it. Here is their info. http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/poultry/naturewise-poultry/feather-fixer/index.htm

I up the BOSS and Peas during molt and all through out the winter too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..they MIGHT be spoiled 

I buy my chicken feed at the local feed mill.They grind their own from local products. I feed grower/broiler which is 22% during molting season, then switch back to layer...I have around 50 hens and am getting maybe a dozen a day right now?
Better odds for the duck eggs so far 

BTW, TSC is expensive for chicken feed....I get 100 lb bags for about 22.00 each...


----------



## GoatLady129

NyGoatMom said:


> lol..they MIGHT be spoiled
> 
> I buy my chicken feed at the local feed mill.They grind their own from local products. I feed grower/broiler which is 22% during molting season, then switch back to layer...I have around 50 hens and am getting maybe a dozen a day right now?
> Better odds for the duck eggs so far
> 
> BTW, TSC is expensive for chicken feed....I get 100 lb bags for about 22.00 each...


Wow, that's great! I have gotten them up to about 5 eggs per day from zero so I know that it was the protein causing the issues. I wish we had a feed mill nearby because really the cheapest option right now is TSC. :/ Also, the only feed I could find that was higher than 16% is medicated and I try not to medicate unless it's the very last option so I have been making my own flock blocks to up the protein even more. It's working! I'm hoping to be swimming in eggs by summer!


----------



## PowerPuffMama

I know you do not have extra eggs now but if and when you do, my chickens LOVE hard boiled eggs. I chop them up shell and all and give them a few each morning. I consider it recycling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I don't do medicated feed for anything here....I think it creates resistance myself, but I do buy the starter/grower for my adult birds in fall for the higher protein, and of course for chicks in spring....the ducks get layer feed all year to avoid angel wing...but they don't seem to be affected by the lower protein during molting and they seem to molt faster too.


----------



## rockytg

Do the chickens have enough water? That can be a key factor in whether they will lay or not.


----------

